# Firefox 45 sin aceleración por hardware para h264

## YukiteruAmano

Saludos.

El día de ayer, me he instalado Firefox 45.2 a los fines de actualizar a la ultima ESR mi navegador. El cambio se dio sin detalles, incluso usando GTK3 todo funciona sin problemas, excepto por el detalle de no tener aceleración de vídeo h264 por hardware, pese a tener ffmpeg activo y soporte VAAPI para el mismo, el cual funciona perfectamente en mi Intel.

He revisado bastante información, y tengo entendido que desde Firefox 43, el soporte Gstreamer ya no es soportado y se planea sacar de Firefox debido a distintos problemas, y esa es la razón por la cual ffmpeg se usa a la hora de poder hacer eso de elementos de vídeo en HTML5. El cambio funciona, puedo ver los videos sin problemas, pero la aceleración se hecha de menos cuando pongo un video 1080p  y veo que el procesador se dispara a 30-50%, mientras que ver el mismo vídeo usando mpv + firefox solo llega a máximo 10%.

La pregunta del millón es: ¿Alguien ha podido activar la aceleración por hardware en Firefox sin estos detalles?

----------

## cameta

De momento yo volvería a la estable (la 3 :Cool: , a no ser que tengas algún motivo especifico para estar a la última.

----------

## YukiteruAmano

Firefox 38 tampoco ofrece aceleración por hardware ni siquiera usando gstreamer e instalando gstreamer-vaapi, el cual por cierto en el tree de Gentoo está desactualizado ofreciendo como la ultima la versión 0.7.0 cuando la ultima es la versión 1.8.1 y si vamos a versiones de Gstreamer, la opción a instalarse en Gentoo Stable sería la versión de gstreamer-vaapi-1.6.1 la cual no está en el tree.

Hice la compilación de gstreamer-vaapi-1.6.1 y recompile Firefox 38 y 45 usándolo, los resultados fueron los mismos. No aceleración por hardware en Firefox, pese a que uso Intel y VAAPI funciona de lo mejor, de lo leído en la lista de Firefox y el bug track, es un problema de Firefox que se niega a aceptar ciertos drivers para ofrecer dicha capacidad. Los driver privativos de NVIDIA funcionan de lo mejor en ese aspecto.

De momento, me quedare con la opción de Play on MPV un plugin para Firefox.

Edito: No entiendo porque Firefox 38.8 aún se sigue ofreciendo como versión estable, siendo que esta es la ultima release Old ESR va a tener, y ya está fuera de soporte. Firefox 45 es la proxima ESR y los problemas que tiene ya han sido solucionados, quedando solo el de GTK-3.20 el cual aún no esta en el tree como estable y se puede obviar por los momentos.

----------

## pcmaster

Hola YukiteruAmano,

¿Con qué uses tienes compilado Firefox?

Yo acabo de actualizar a la última estable (45.2.0) y todo son problemas. Algo funciona, porque lo estoy usando para escribir este mensaje, pero:

- Es imposible ver un vídeo en Youtube. Al empezar un vídeo, parpadea unos segundos y luego desaparece la imagen. El sonido se oye normalmente. En otras webs que muestran vídeos embebidos pasa algo similar

- Algunas veces, navegando, la ventana del navegador se queda en negro, al rato vuelve la imagen pero no se actualiza hasta que no pe pones otra ventana encima.

Visitando http://www.youtube.com/html5 veo que soporta los 6 códecs. En la versón 38 de firefox no estaban los 6, sin embargo Youtube funcionaba correctamente.

Aunque Firefox 45.2 parezca "colgado"el consumo de CPU es muy bajo, más bien es como si se quedara esperando a algo.

He reinstalado icedtea por si fuera el problema, sin resultados.

----------

## cameta

```
 www-client/firefox-45.2.0::gentoo  USE="dbus gmp-autoupdate gstreamer hwaccel jemalloc3 jit startup-notification -bindist -custom-cflags -custom-optimization -debug -ffmpeg -gstreamer-0 -gtk3 -hardened (-neon) (-pgo) -pulseaudio (-selinux) (-system-cairo) -system-harfbuzz -system-icu -system-jpeg -system-libevent -system-libvpx -system-sqlite {-test} -wifi" LINGUAS="ca es_ES -ach -af -an -ar -as -ast -az -be -bg -bn_BD -bn_IN -br -bs -cs -cy -da -de -el -en_GB -en_ZA -eo -es_AR -es_CL -es_MX -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -fy_NL -ga_IE -gd -gl -gu_IN -he -hi_IN -hr -hsb -hu -hy_AM -id -is -it -ja -kk -km -kn -ko -lt -lv -mai -mk -ml -mr -ms -nb_NO -nl -nn_NO -or -pa_IN -pl -pt_BR -pt_PT -rm -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -son -sq -sr -sv_SE -ta -te -th -tr -uk -uz -vi -xh -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 KiB
```

A mi me funciona perfectamente, ningún problema.

¿No estarás usando plasma?

----------

## cameta

https://support.mozilla.org/es/kb/resolver-problemas-de-firefox-usando-el-modo-segur#w_cahmo-ejecutar-firefox-en-modo-seguro

Prueba esto para descartar problemas debido a configuraciones.

----------

## pcmaster

Hola cameta,

No, no estoy usando Plasma. Uso xfce.

La única diferencia que veo es que tu lo tienes compilado con

-ffmpeg gstreamer -gstreamer-0

y yo lo tengo con

ffmpeg -gstreamer -gstreamer-o

¿No se supone que las últimas versiones por defecto usan ffmpeg?

---Edito---

Estoy recompilando sin ffmpeg y con gstreamer a ver qué pasa, pero me temo que hay algo más, porque alguna vez hasta  la ventana se corrompe.

---Re-edito---

Con gstreamer, peor, el problemasigue siendo el mismo y además ha desaparecido el soporte para MSE & H.264

Mis USE actuales:

```
# emerge -av firefox

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] www-client/firefox-45.2.0::gentoo  USE="dbus gmp-autoupdate gstreamer hwaccel jemalloc3 jit startup-notification -bindist -custom-cflags -custom-optimization -debug -ffmpeg -gstreamer-0 -gtk3 -hardened (-neon) (-pgo) -pulseaudio (-selinux) (-system-cairo) -system-harfbuzz -system-icu -system-jpeg -system-libevent -system-libvpx -system-sqlite {-test} -wifi" LINGUAS="ca es_ES -ach -af -an -ar -as -ast -az -be -bg -bn_BD -bn_IN -br -bs -cs -cy -da -de -el -en_GB -en_ZA -eo -es_AR -es_CL -es_MX -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -fy_NL -ga_IE -gd -gl -gu_IN -he -hi_IN -hr -hsb -hu -hy_AM -id -is -it -ja -kk -km -kn -ko -lt -lv -mai -mk -ml -mr -ms -nb_NO -nl -nn_NO -or -pa_IN -pl -pt_BR -pt_PT -rm -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -son -sq -sr -sv_SE -ta -te -th -tr -uk -uz -vi -xh -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 
```

----------

## cameta

 *Quote:*   

>  el problema sigue siendo el mismo y además ha desaparecido el soporte para MSE & H.264 

 

Cierto, problema que tengo yo con estas uses· Voy a poner ffmpeg y a ver si consigo soporte para MSE H264.

----------

## cameta

Y encima se me ha colgado todo el pc mientras usaba este firefox

----------

## pcmaster

Hola de nuevo.

Yo he vuelto a la versión 38.8. Sea usando ffmpeg o gstreamer, con las mismas USES va bien.

----------

## cameta

Yo de momento he recompilado.

```
 www-client/firefox-45.2.0::gentoo  USE="dbus ffmpeg gmp-autoupdate hwaccel jemalloc3 jit startup-notification -bindist -custom-cflags -custom-optimization -debug -gstreamer -gstreamer-0 -gtk3 -hardened (-neon) (-pgo) -pulseaudio (-selinux) (-system-cairo) -system-harfbuzz -system-icu -system-jpeg -system-libevent -system-libvpx -system-sqlite {-test} -wifi" LINGUAS="ca es_ES -ach -af -an -ar -as -ast -az -be -bg -bn_BD -bn_IN -br -bs -cs -cy -da -de -el -en_GB -en_ZA -eo -es_AR -es_CL -es_MX -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -fy_NL -ga_IE -gd -gl -gu_IN -he -hi_IN -hr -hsb -hu -hy_AM -id -is -it -ja -kk -km -kn -ko -lt -lv -mai -mk -ml -mr -ms -nb_NO -nl -nn_NO -or -pa_IN -pl -pt_BR -pt_PT -rm -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -son -sq -sr -sv_SE -ta -te -th -tr -uk -uz -vi -xh -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 KiB
```

De momento parece que funciona todo pero nunca se sabe.

----------

## pcmaster

Hola de nuevo,

He vuelto a probar la version 45.2 y veo que, efectivamente, los problemas parece que los cause tener activa la aceleración de hardware. Lo que pasa es que ahora en  http://www.youtube.com/html5 me aparecen activos 5 códecs.

----------

